# أنت محبوب جداً "رساله من الله"



## Twin (28 مايو 2008)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*فلتقرأ بتمعن وبتركيز !!!!*
*لعلها تكون رساله شخصية لك من الله*
*______________________________________*​
*أبني الحبيب ...........*​*هل لك أن تسمعني وتصغي لكلماتي ونبضات قلبي ؟*
*هل لك أن تعطيني من وقتك قليلاً ؟*
*فأنا بكل مجدي أنا الله الذي لا إله غيري *
*أتييك وأنا طامعاً في أن تسمح لي أن أجلس معك لأحدثك قليلاً فأنا مشتاق جداً للحديث معك !*
*ففي قلبي كلمات كثيرة وأتمني أن تسمعها مني لأنها كلمات لخلاصك *
*كلمات بركة *
*فهل ستسمح لي الأن أم سترفض وتتركني كعادتك ؟*​ 

*إلهي الحبيب .......*​*أنت تعلم بل وعلي يقين أنني لم أرفض لقائنا من قبل ولم أرفض شخصك -حاشا- *
*فأنا دائماً أسمح بحديثك معي وأعطيك من وقتي لتحدثني ولكن .....*
*دائماً تأتيني وأنا في غاية الأنشغال تأتيني وأنا مرتبط باشياء لا يمكن الستغناء عنها تأتينا دائماً في وقت غير مناسب !*
*ولكن اليوم قد نجلس فأنا اليوم استطيع أن أضحي ببعض الأرتباطات لنجلس قليلاً *
*وها أنا مستعد الأن فلتحدثني ............*​ 

*إبنــــــــ الحبيب ـي*​*كم جرحني اسلوبك في الحديث معي وكم أدمعني *
*ولكن لنتغاضي عنه لنتحدث *
*مع أنك أنت الذي تحتاج لربوبيتي وأبوتي بعكس ما تعتقد أنت*
*فأنا لا أحتاجك في شئ ولن يذيد مجدي وبهائي بعبوديتك لي ولكني ....... أحبك*
*أحبك لأنك ابني .......... أبني المحبوب جداً*
*فصدقني أنا أحبك جداً *
*أحبك بالفعل ومن أجل حبي هذا كان ثمن خلاصك دمي *
*الذي لم يستطيع أحد أن يقدره بثمن*
*ورغم كل ما تفعله بي وتفعله معي أحبك *
*ولن ولم يهتز حبي لك أو ينقص مهما فعلت بي لأنك أبني المحبوب جداً*
*فأنت بالنسبة لي أغلي ما في الوجود*
*فأنا قد أنسي الخليقة كلها بكل ما فيها لأكون معك *
*أسمعك وتسمعني لأحتضنك وتحتضني*
*فأنت محبوب جداً*
*فأنا بقدرتي دائماً وبيميني القديرة أحميك بل وأحملك علي كتفي لأعبر بك الوادي وادي الموت*
*أعبر بك الدروب المريرة التي تعذبني وتدميني *
*لأنك محبوب جداً*​ 
*فإلي متي ستظل هكذا ؟*
*أحميك واضمك دون أن تطلب مني وأنقذك من الموت *
*وأنت لا تهتم بي *
*وتعتقد أن هذا واجب عليا وفرض*
*ومع ذلك أنقذك من الهلاك وأحيطك بيميني كي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك*
*فإلي متي سظل هكذا ؟*​ 
*إلي متي أدعوك وترفض دعوتي*
*إلي متي أنتظرك فاتح لك حضني وأنت تحتقرني*
*إلي متي إلي متي إلي متي ؟*​ 
*وتذكر إنني أحبك جداً لأنك بالفعل محبوب جداً*
*فقل أن تجيبني تذكر هذا جيداً*
*وتذكر إنني سوف أقبلك كما أنت وسأعيد بناءك وتكوينك*​ 
*هيا أنا الأن أنتظر اجابتك فلتجيبني ...........*​ 

*إلهـــــ الحبيب ـي *​*.................................*
*_________________________*​ 
*فلتضع يا أخي اجابتك هنا ولتجيب *
*هل ستقبل أم سترفض كالعادة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أنت محبوب جداً "رساله من الله"*

بتغيب تغيب وتنزل بموضوع روعة حديث رائع وصريح جداا يخلينا نراجع نفسنا ​


----------



## Twin (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أنت محبوب جداً "رساله من الله"*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي ميرنا*


ميرنا قال:


> بتغيب تغيب وتنزل بموضوع روعة حديث رائع وصريح جداا يخلينا نراجع نفسنا ​


 
*ربنا يديكي الصحة يا حجة ميرنا*
*ويبارك حايتك*
*ويارب كل واحد فينا يراجع نفسه*

*ونرجع وفي الأخر ونقول .....................  عاااااااالم مشغووووووول*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أنت محبوب جداً "رساله من الله"*



> وتذكر إنني أحبك جداً لأنك بالفعل محبوب جداً
> فقل أن تجيبني تذكر هذا جيداً
> وتذكر إنني سوف أقبلك كما أنت وسأعيد بناءك وتكوينك



موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااا

اتمنى ان اكون مستعده 

وان استحق ان اكون بنت المسيح

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## استفانوس (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أنت محبوب جداً "رساله من الله"*

اشكرك عزيزي 
على هذه الكلمات الرائعة
 التي الهبت روحي 
فليس لي الا ان اكرس حياتي مجددا 
الهي الحنان 
الهي المحب
اله كل نعمة وعطية صالحة
 اتي اليك  بضعفي واثامي انا  الخاطئ تائبا و نادما عن كل  اثامي و عيوبي 
نعم  يا ربي اتي طالبا من روحك القدوس 
بان  يجددني و ياخذ قلبي الحجري ويعطيني قلبا ينبض  روح و حياة 
 فاكون خليقة جديدة بالمسيح يسوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أنت محبوب جداً "رساله من الله"*

رااااااااااااائع جدا ياتوين 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على الرساله 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أنت محبوب جداً "رساله من الله"*

شكرا توين
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أنت محبوب جداً "رساله من الله"*

جمييييييييل بجد ياتوين 

كما عودتنااااا دائما ​


----------



## *malk (23 يوليو 2008)

*جمييييييل اوى يا توين*

*شكراا*


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2008)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعة ياامير

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (23 يوليو 2008)

*بجد اكتر من رائع

ربنا يدينا حياة الاستعداد

ميرسى لتعبك توين

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2008)

*الله عليك*
*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال والروعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (13 أبريل 2009)

انا بحب يسوع


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

موضوع .بجد حلو ...


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 مايو 2009)

*سيدي ومخلصي الحبيب يسوع
انا المحتاجة الي لقائي معك يا الهي  
لتباركني ولتطهرني ولتعيد بنائي ولتعيدني اليك 
ولكي تحول الجافي حلاوة واهاتي لترنيماتي

مرسي علي الموضوع الرائع يا اخ توين

موضوع رسالة من السما بجد
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Nemo (22 يناير 2011)

ياه الموضوع ده من زمان كده وانا مش قريته
راااااااااائع يا توين ده بيعبر حقيقى عن حالنا مع ربنا
يارب ادينا نكون دايما مستعدين للقائك
ميرسى يا جميل وربنا يباركك


----------



## الروح النارى (22 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *إلي متي أدعوك وترفض دعوتي*
> *إلي متي أنتظرك فاتح لك حضني وأنت تحتقرني*
> *إلي متي إلي متي إلي متي ؟*​


 

*شــــــكرااا*

*أخى توين*

*كثيرا ربى يسوع تقرع على قلبى طالبا الدخول*

*لكن اثامى و خطاياى تركتك خارجا *

*فتعالى يايسوع امح اثامى و خطاياى*
*طهر قلبى من ثقل الخطية*
*اجذبنى فاجرى وراءك*


*الرب يباركك و يصونك*
​


----------



## مينا كوتة (22 يناير 2011)

يا أخي اجابتك هنا ولتجيب [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
*هل ستقبل أم سترفض كالعادة*[/CENTER]

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​[/QUOTE]



شور هقبل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




وميرسي يا جميل
علي الرسالة


----------



## مختارة (23 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أحبك بالفعل ومن أجل حبي هذا كان ثمن خلاصك دمي *
> *الذي لم يستطيع أحد أن يقدره بثمن*
> *ورغم كل ما تفعله بي وتفعله معي أحبك
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا وكلمات اجمل
بس تعرف يا امير اوقات بحس ان ربنا بعيد عني
بطلبه كتير مش بيكون جنبي
طب قولي لو مش هو اللي هيقف جنبي هروح لمين يقف جنبي
اوقات بحس اني بمد ايدي ليه وهو بيكسفني وبيرجع ايدي فاضية​


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2011)

*رد: رد على: أنت محبوب جداً "رساله من الله"*




candy shop قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااا​
> 
> اتمنى ان اكون مستعده ​
> وان استحق ان اكون بنت المسيح​
> ...


 
*أمين يا كاندي .... وشكراً علي مرورك العطر *
*ربنا يبارك أيامك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## عماد شحاته (28 يناير 2012)

ماتحولش تقنعني انو ربنا بيحبمي لهذه الدرجه انا عارف انو ربنا بيحبنا  بس طبعا فيه ناس مميزه طبعا


----------

